# Dawn of the Dead iPhone game



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey, iPhone users - now's your chance to have some zombie-riffic fun a la the George Romero classic.

Coming to iTunes by January 19th....

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=13620


----------

